# Check out this guys suspension!!!



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

source is Joe's Riced Rideshttp://www.ricedrides.com/index.php?content=main











I got a story from someone who saw this in action: 
*From:*Kevin
I have the story of the Jetta with all the wood on it (He must be from New Hampshire). That happened at the Home Depot in my neighborhood about 4-5 years ago and they're still talking about it. I spoke to the cashier that rang him up. At first they refused to load him up but he raised such a fuss the manager finally came out and made him sign waiver on the car. His girlfriend/wife even said she thought it wasn't a good idea and he told her to shut up and get in the car. What you don't see in the picture is there are 8 bags of Sacrete in the back seat at 50 lbs a bag.The picture is in the IHOP parking lot about a half a mile north of the Home Depot on Rt 301.The struts were driven up through the strut towers destroying the rear of the car.When the cops got there the engine was still running and, get this, he was trying to cut the load off from BEHIND the car. All that wood would have dumped down on him probably killing him.All this happened in Waldorf Maryland and he was trying to make it to Annapolis 30 miles away."


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Ahh, from the first few days of the internet....

Not proud that that Home Depot is right down the street from me, and that I used to drive a MkIII Jetta too....


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

And reverse rake FTL!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I bet that Home Depot would have delivered that load for a lot less than the repairs to the car will cost.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this has been proven to be a photoshop. Funny either way, though.

Edit: Guess it is true after all: http://www.snopes.com/photos/automobiles/lumber.asp


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

:th_SmlyROFL: What a tool!!


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

wow, how did you find that over on snopes, I loved a bunch of the other pictures on there....

also I did not realize this was from DEC 2000 --- I can't believe I have never seen this as much as I am on car websites


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

thats a very oldie! about as bad as the scooter with the turbo.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

still funny though.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> thats a very oldie! about as bad as the scooter with the turbo.


Wait, you mean I can get a Vespa with a turbo?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

audog said:


> Wait, you mean I can get a Vespa with a turbo?


no i mean specifically thins one:


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

http://failpictureswebsite.com/164/automotive-fails/ some more great auto fails


----------



## Fire-medic (Jun 2, 2011)

I know im from ga and we do some stupid things so im gonna go ahead with the idea on the scooter but get a old light weight go kart frame and boy could I have some fun... drifter or dragster maybe???


----------

